# Οσμολαγνεία



## nickel (Apr 1, 2008)

Πρώτα απ’ όλα, τα γνωστά και σίγουρα:

Η *osmosis* είναι *ώσμωση*. Όχι _όσμωση_, δεν έχει σχέση με την οσμή. Στη δεκαετία του 1830 έπλασαν έξω τους όρους _endosmosis_ και _exosmosis_ από το _ένδον_ και το _έξω_ και τον _ωσμό_ (ο ωσμός = ώση, σπρώξιμο, από το _ωθώ_). Το 1867 είπαν «Δε φτιάχνουμε και την osmosis;» — και μας τυραννά από τότε. Από το 1889 (λέει το ΛΝΕΓ) έχουμε στα ελληνικά την _ώσμωση_. Ως εδώ, κανένα πρόβλημα (κι ας επιμένει το διαδίκτυο, σχεδόν «οσμολαγνικά», με συντριπτικά περισσότερες _οσμώσεις_ — ας κάνουμε ότι δεν τις βλέπουμε).

Με το επίθετο, _osmotic_, _ωσμωτικός_, δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Ούτε με την _ωσμωτικότητα_. Λογικοί οι σχηματισμοί, όπως _οργάνωση, οργανωτικός, οργανωτικότητα_. Για την _ωσμωτικότητα_ αντιγράφω από το διαδίκτυο το εξής χρήσιμο:

Osmolarity is a measure of the osmoles of solute per liter of solution, while the osmolality is a measure of the osmoles of solute per kilogram of solvent.
Ωσμωμοριακότητα (Osmolarity): Ο συνολικός αριθμός των γραμμομορίων των διαλυμένων και ωσμωτικά ενεργά (;) ουσιών σε ένα λίτρο διαλύματος. 
Ωσμωτικότητα (Osmolality): Ο συνολικός αριθμός των γραμμομορίων των διαλυμένων και ωσμωτικά ενεργά (;) ουσιών ανά Kg διαλύματος.

Το πρόβλημα αρχίζει με τα σύνθετα. Στο ΛΝΕΓ (και το Ορθογραφικό του Κέντρου) βρίσκω: _ωσμογράφος_ (osmograph), _ωσμομετρία_ (osmometry), _ωσμόμετρο_ (osmometer), _ωσμοσκόπιο_ (άχρηστο συνώνυμο του _ωσμόμετρου_, ιδίως αφού το αγγλικό _osmoscope_ είναι _οσμοσκόπιο_, ανιχνεύει και μετράει οσμές — σαν το άλλο _οσμόμετρο_). [Τα αγγλικά στις παρενθέσεις είναι δικά μου, δεν έγιναν δίγλωσσα τα λεξικά του Κέντρου.]

Στο Λεξικό του Παπύρου, τα ίδια υπάρχουν και έτσι και με _ωσμω–_ (π.χ. _ωσμώμετρο_), παρέα με την ταλαίπωρη _ωσμορρύθμιση_ (osmoregulation), που απ’ όλη την ομάδα έχει τις περισσότερες διαδικτυακές ποικιλίες: και _ωσμορύθμιση_ και _ωσμωρρύθμιση_ και _ωσμωρύθμιση_, άστε πια την _οσμο(ρ)ρύθμιση_! Πλήθος τα ωσμω— και στο διαδίκτυο, με ωσμω— και στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια του Παπύρου.

Η προσωπική μου, ελπίζω (λεξι)λογική, άποψη:

Όλες αυτές οι σύνθετες με _ωσμο–_ δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι έχουν σχέση με τον _ωσμό_ και όχι με την _ώσμωση_. Το _ωσμόμετρο_ που μετράει την ωσμωτική πίεση και όχι τον ωσμό θα έπρεπε κανονικά να είναι _ωσμωσίμετρο_, όπως το _πολωσίμετρο_ (polarimeter).

Έχει προτιμηθεί ωστόσο η οικονομία του αγγλικού όρου. Εφόσον έχει προτιμηθεί αυτή η οικονομία και αντιστοιχία, θα πρέπει να επιλέξουμε τη γραφή με ωσμο—, οπότε:

*osmosis *= ώσμωση
*osmotic pressure* = ωσμωτική πίεση
*osmolality* = ωσμωτικότητα
*osmometer* = ωσμόμετρο
*osmoregulation* = ωσμορρύθμιση
*osmolytes* (organic compounds affecting osmosis) = ωσμολύτες

αλλά:
osmometer = οσμόμετρο (όταν μετράει οσμές)
osmology = οσμολογία
osmolagnia = οσμολαγνεία


----------



## Zazula (Apr 2, 2008)

Και:
osmophobia = οσμοφοβία (δυσανεξία σε ή αποστροφή προς τις οσμές)

Αλλά:
ωσμοφοβία = ο φόβος του ωσμού (ιδίως εκ των όπισθεν) - συνήθης στο μετρό του Τόκυο σε ώρα αιχμής


----------



## stathis (Apr 2, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Και:ωσμοφοβία = ο φόβος του ωσμού (ιδίως εκ των όπισθεν) - συνήθης στο μετρό του Τόκυο σε ώρα αιχμής


Εννοείς τον _ωσμό_ που γίνεται στον _εσμό_ για να χωρέσει στον _συρμό_;
:)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 2, 2008)

stathis said:


> Εννοείς τον _ωσμό_ που γίνεται στον _εσμό_ για να χωρέσει στον _συρμό_;:)


Ναι, ο ωσμός όταν ο εσμός φτάνει σε κορεσμό είναι του συρμού:


----------



## pros (Feb 17, 2013)

Για να μας βρίσκεται.

osmagent (osmotic agent), ωσμοπαράγοντας ή ωσμωπαράγοντας (ωσμωτικός παράγοντας);
osmotically, οσμωτικώς ή ωσμωτικώς; (κάπου είδα να το διορθώνουν από ωσμω σε οσμω)


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2013)

Ευχ! Με βάση και τα του #1:

osmotic agent = ωσμωτικός παράγοντας
osmagent = ωσμωτικός παράγοντας, ωσμοπαράγοντας
osmotically = ωσμωτικώς, ωσμωτικά


----------



## pros (Feb 17, 2013)

Και επομένως, osmopolymer = ωσμοπολυμερές

Πολύ ώσμωση έπεσε :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2013)

Το ρήμα ξεχάσαμε, αλλά μου το θύμισε ένα κείμενο στο in.gr και μια ορθογραφία για την οποία δεν ευθύνεται ο ιστότοπος:

«Με τον τρόπο αυτόν *οσμώνεται *το νόημα των ποιημάτων με τα αρχαία έργα και ο χρόνος της σύνθεσης και της συγγραφής του ποιήματος μεταφέρεται στην καρδιά του χρόνου δράσης των καβαφικών πρωταγωνιστών, προσφέροντας μιαν άλλη "μέθεξη" στον σημερινό αναγνώστη-επισκέπτη της έκθεσης» αναφέρουν οι διοργανωτές της έκθεσης.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231276164

Δύσπεπτο ρήμα, είτε λάθος το γράψεις είτε σωστά: *ωσμώνεται*.


----------

